# ts file mpeg



## nacira (Jan 19, 2011)

hello
please you can help. 
I just want to clarify how ts file mpeg work !!
I have an encrypted file and I want to find the code or even the type of encryption
this file is a stream channel 
with 3 scrambled playload and private data 16 bytes
its ts offline 1mn
Or Is there a program could
any solution 
thanks to all


----------



## nacira (Jan 20, 2011)

help........


----------

